

A call to boycott U.S. tech platforms over the NSA's PRISM surveillance - wslh
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/07/a_call_to_boycott_us_tech_plat.html

======
dotcoma
I wouldn't call this a call to boycott. On my part, I have quit dropbox for
Norwegian company Jottacloud, Google Search for DuckDuckGo and I will pretty
soon quit Chrome (for Opera, I think) and Android (for Firefox OS or Ubuntu
Mobile)...

~~~
frogcoder
Opera is now based on Chromium. I know it's open source, but to be on the safe
side, I would avoid opera too.

~~~
dotcoma
You really think Opera could be risky, too? So... only Firefox?

~~~
pearjuice
Eh, any non-FOSS is risky by default.

www.gnu.org/philosophy/can-you-trust.html

------
wslh
What is the Non-U.S. alternative to Rackspace?

------
northwest
> The latest developments around PRISM and the NSA dragnet operations
> uncovered by Edward Snowden, in my view, severely damage the fragile fabric
> of the new global ecosystem, which we so sorely rely on in order to
> collectively tackle truly urgent global issues such as energy, pollution,
> food, climate change, (cyber-)terrorism and inequality.

This seems really central to me.

A system that's corrupted by the use of mass surveillance will ultimately lead
to bad/wrong policy decisions (decisions which favor a few ultra-rich people).
And everybody knows the weight of the impact of US policy decisions on the
rest of the world (= humanity).

------
northwest
There is a conflict of interest between this post and HN:

HN's goal is also to promote YC start-ups (directly and indirectly), and they
happen to be US-based.

~~~
wslh
Yes, it seems this post was de-listed?

~~~
pg
The post was flagged by a lot of users.

~~~
wslh
I think this is interesting and singular because it came from Harvard and the
title was not edited by me. Also the post was flagged but upvoted at the same
time. I don't know many articles that fit in this pattern.

Probably people thought it came from a radical author since similar articles
attract discussions instead of flagging.

